# Colitis



## Lomaal (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey everyone. I was just diagnosed with colitis earlier today after my (eek!) colonoscopy. No fun, but I was just wondering if anyone else has Inflammatory Bowel Disease. Also, I don't really know anything about this, so I'm looking for info on it. Thanks guys!-Lindsey


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Sorry, i don't have IBD, but for more help and support with it you could try posting on the Inflammatry Bowel Disease forum just above (or below) this one.Hope your ok.Spliff


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Hi LomaalSpliff drew my attention to your post. I was diagnosed with IBD (in my 30's) last summer after flexible sigmoidoscopy. Had colonoscopy this year.If there's anything you want to know why not come to the IBD forum. It's not that well attended so you'd be welcome. These links may help toowww.colitisfoundation.com (v.informative colitis/crohns site, USA based I think)www.nacc.org.uk (UK based site, if you join NACC you also get some good stuff & a 'can't wait' card for use in some high street shops).When I was diagnosed the consukltant gave me loads of literature at the hospital. Did anyone explain about the disease to you or anything??


----------



## Lomaal (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, heres what happened, since I'm under 18 they had to knock me out before they did the colonoscopy, and it took me pretty much all day to wake up from it. So right when they were done they explained it to me but since I was so out I wasn't listening to a word they said. All i konw is that I have to take 6 pills a day for possibly the rest of my life, but I don't know too much about what ulcerative colitis really it. Thanks for the webpages!


----------

